# Steel in Huron



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Went down to the Huron this morning for smallies or a pike, a Little cleo produced a Very good looking steelhead!


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

First off, I saw this guy from across the river yelling and cursing something fierce. Very obnoxious. And that steel...please. Looks photo shopped.


----------



## KooiBang (Apr 21, 2009)

centerpinking said:


> Went down to the Huron this morning for smallies or a pike, a Little cleo produced a Very good looking steelhead!


Nice looking fish!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Why is it all blurry and black and white?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I also noticed it was all blurry in the background.. But him and the fish stand out.. I lean towards photoshop also...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Photo shop!


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

FYI, I dont know how to photo shop, Thats from my new IPHONE and I was screwing around with photo stuff, as a JOKE I blurred out the edges, because people do that so you can tell were they are fishing! We caught the king close to the dam, by the railroad bridge. Anyway my first steel on huron was in up river, ***?


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

shure..your story...


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

that maybe photoshoped but that is not a steel head thats a rainbow


----------

